# a pregnant black mouse, plus a litter



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I am clearing out my camera and my computer and finding pictures I haven't posted yet. I've found thousands of usable pictures.  I figured I'd better post these soon lest I forget, since I took them today! This is a black mouse who is/was (quite obviously) pregnant.
































































And this is a miscellaneous litter of reds:










One of the cinnamons has a white tail tip, as they are sometimes prone to do. They don't carry spotting of any kind (they carry nothing at all, in fact, except sometimes satin), but they still pop up with white tail tips.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

naughty k factors! =o)

Lovely mice as always my dear!

K xx


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Jack I want your mice. All of them. Badly. 
No but seriously they're gorgeous. I drool every time I see your black mice.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Aww! Thanks, guys! I appreciate it.

I agree--the K factors are a pain in the butt!

Edit: actually, I misspoke above. That's two litters of red mice, and there are cinnamons therein.


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

always loving ure meece jack


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

lovely mice.. When that litter of blacks on born please can you send some airmail in a bubble envalope to me please


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm flattered that you'd want them, but Phil has much nicer blacks than I do, and is much closer to you!


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Jack Garcia said:


> I'm flattered that you'd want them, but Phil has much nicer blacks than I do, and is much closer to you!


That may well be true Jack, but I have so many people waiting for them, I'm no longer even adding to my endless waiting list.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh, that's good to know. I used to have a waiting list but I stopped keeping it last year because it seems I live too far from just about everybody (the closest person is about 6-7 hours away), and with life being so hectic it just doesn't seem to work out.

Oh, if only you _could_ put mice in bubble wrap!


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

Beautiful meeces Jack, especially the black....really like the black ears! Mine have too much pink in and around but that's because I breed them to siamese (maybe I should stop doing that).



Jack Garcia said:


> I agree--the K factors are a pain in the butt!


Not!  Need them desperately for my tricolors.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Mine produce Siamese but I'm confident that a couple don't carry it. I could be on the verge of a breakthrough in ridding myself of it, but you never know for certain because of the way it's recessive and "hides." lol


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

Jack, you're mice are sooooo fantastically gorgeous!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks so much! 

The trick is knowing how to breed them properly, and then following up in doing so. If you make one mistake in breeding the wrong mice together, you can lose generations of hard work. I and many others before me have made some difficult (but still fun) choices in selection, which babies to keep, which varieties to breed to which, and so forth, and hopefully it shows that the mice are well-bred.


----------



## EarnBigGlobal (Nov 10, 2010)

That black is gorgeous Jack! Fantastic color!  Black is one of the varieties I intend to keep; along with separate lines of PEWs and Black Brokens. I may need to make a trip out to where you live to see them in person! 
Cheers!
-Christian Diaz


----------



## Somergal (Sep 25, 2010)

Wow. I love reds so much, it isn't even funny anymore, haha. Oh, well, I guess it still is funny beause I laugh about it but they're really pretty.


----------

